

Nate Silver Talk at Google (Nov 26th Video) - ronyeh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYIgSq-ZWE0

======
ronyeh
Fun talk to watch. I learned that NFL teams should go for it more often on 4th
down:
[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/05/sports/football/05romer.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/09/05/sports/football/05romer.html)

